
Gallery: The epic four-day Antarctic trek to maintain ONE IoT device - iamvirtual
https://www.itnews.com.au/gallery/gallery-the-epic-four-day-antarctic-trek-to-maintain-one-iot-device-530675/page2
======
hatfortguy
Does anyone know any other sites covering this? This one doesn't work well
with mobile :(

~~~
flipacoin0
[http://www.antarctica.gov.au/news/2019/law-dome-journey-
in-p...](http://www.antarctica.gov.au/news/2019/law-dome-journey-in-pictures)

